# New RV shop



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

For our American RV readers looks like our friendly RV repairman Damondunc has a new shop here

Looks really good, I especially like the red banner that mentions the 2008 MHF photography comp  

Well done Chris and Duncan, hope it goes well for you

stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*RV shop*

Thanks Stew,
early days yet, more gear will be added to the site as time goes by, when Chris/ Me get time.
Dunc.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well done Duncan, another source of parts!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the new shop.

Slight problem - I know I'm going spend way too much!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV spares*

Hi

I know nothing about RVs but have had a quick look in the shop. The prices look good from where I am sitting.

Russell

Right, better buy an RV now I know where to get parts!


----------

